# Good Afternoon all



## purrcat (Jun 24, 2008)

My name is Rachel and i am the very proud owner of two persian kittens  They are both very shy and timid at the moment but are slowly coming round.

I'm looking forward to being a part of this great forum and getting lots of advice!

xx


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Have fun!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome, purrcat. We're looking forward to hearing more about your 2 little persian babies.

seashell


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and *Welcome* to the group!


----------



## purrcat (Jun 24, 2008)

Aww thank you everyone, what a lovely welcome.

I'll be posting pics in a min


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Welcome!!

Where's the pics??  

Mick


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rachael! Welcome to Cat Forum. Enjoy!


----------

